# good bedtime snack for one year old



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

what have you guys found to be a hit and long-lasting? and easy?

i'm thinking whole wheat bread with butter or yogurt. looking for ideas. thanks!


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

My DS has always loved apples, and so usually he asks for an apple or apple sauce when we offer a bedtime snack.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

:


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Do you "do" peanut butter? Because whole wheat toast with peanut butter would be a good snack, too.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Cereal. When he was your dc age I used to add a bit of milk to mini shedded wheat (to soften) and he would eat it as a finger food. Now he just has a bowl of cereal.


----------



## margob73 (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel like a banana is a great bedtime snack. Fills the belly!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We always have sliced cheese as a bedtime snack--for toddler and for pregnant mama!


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

So far it seems like Yogurt is working best for us, as far as the "long lasting" part. Hummus with wheat bread also worked before he started refusing hummus.
I am assuming you're looking for something to help the baby stay asleep?
I found a Dr. Sears page that also has some recommendations: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042400.asp


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Our kids do Avacado or Kiefer + Superfood "Smoothies". Usually some cheese in there somewhere too.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

There's a good article on the Dr. Sears website about good bedtime foods. It suggest combining a complex carb with a small amount of protein (like peanut butter toast, or dairy). Somehow this allows for the better release of sleep hormones (that's how I read it anyway). Also it says bananas are really effective at encouraging sleep.


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

Boobie.


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

We often share a bowl of cereal, its one of my favorite night-time rituals with DD


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah a couple times this week he wanted nurse seemingly constantly all night long. the other night he was eager to eat what i was eating for snack. tonight i offered him a couple of things and he just threw it on the floor. usually he really likes food. oh well!

i just wanna give him a sippy of cow's milk but i'm gonna hold off until he's older.

thanks for the dr sears link. yum oatmeal cookies. i need to buy more...they get eaten too fast around here.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

my kids get a banana at bedtime. it used to be toast but then turned into a banana lol..


----------

